# Remodeling books



## Gregorydandc (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't know about you guys but when i go to the book store to look for new remodeling books its like picking out xmas gifts for my in-laws...aside from reading the entire book in store its almost impossible to choose. Seems like good books NOT targeting DIYers are really hard to come by. Any suggestions?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

taunton press has a really good line of books "by pros, for pros" mostly made up of articles from FHB. there are a bunch of titles for different aspects of building

the best overall book for renovation though hands down is "Renovation 3rd edition" from taunton press it covers just about everything from foundations to painting


----------



## Bweikel (Feb 20, 2011)

woodworkbykirk said:


> taunton press has a really good line of books "by pros, for pros" mostly made up of articles from FHB. there are a bunch of titles for different aspects of building
> 
> the best overall book for renovation though hands down is "Renovation 3rd edition" from taunton press it covers just about everything from foundations to painting


Have to agree with Kirk Taunton books helped me the best. Don't write off journal of light construction and fine home building they are not complete renovation books but that have good articles about different tricks and methods of doing things but that also keep you up on new products on the market both great reads  good luck!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

As many books as I have bought there were few if any that were good remodeling instead of new construction books. " for pros by pros " are good. JLC is good, used to be better. JAW


----------



## Doubleoh7 (Dec 3, 2009)

These two books from John Carrol are great. His books are not written for DIY's.


http://www.amazon.com/Working-Alone-Tips-Techniques-Building/dp/1561582867#_


http://www.amazon.com/Measuring-Marking-Layout-Builders-Guide/dp/1561583359/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I own quite a few books from the Taunton Press and they are a terrific resource but I've found that some of the newer "Build like Pro" were a bit light on the content. Some of Taunton's books like Trim Complete by Greg Kossow and Great Wood Finishes by Jeff Jewitt were truly reference caliber while the "Build like a Pro" series seems much narrower in scope. I highly recommend both of those books by the way.

For general reference my go to book is the Architectural Graphic Standards for Residential Construction. It's huge, it's dry and it's expensive but the first time I opened it, it payed for itself.


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Taunton has a nice line of DVD's as well, more catering to skill sets, woodworking, staining, etc,

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/html_p/Software.htm

You know the old saying a picture is worth a thousand words, so imagine the value of a video.

These two were recommended and I thought they had a fair bit of breadth and value. They covered older stuff, which living in a historic district was helpful.

http://www.amazon.com/Visual-Handbo...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1317258865&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Renovating-Old-Houses-Bringing-Vintage/dp/1561585351/ref=pd_sim_b1


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I have found Modern Carpentry to be the best resource for every aspect of residential and some commercial construction....It does not specifically cater to remodels, but it is so descriptive that all of the processes and info can be applied to any job.... 

As stated above Finehomebuilding, journal of light construction, and remodeling magazine are excellent publications that have become indispensable resources for me. 

http://www.craftsman-book.com/ has the best catalog of contractor resources.....


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

+1 for Fine Home Building


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

Anything by Mike Holmes......:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Holmes should join here. He needs to defend himself...


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Holmes should join here. He needs to defend himself...



SCREW that!!! :laughing::whistling


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know why I've never heard of Mike Holmes other than looking at contractortalk, guess I don't watch much t.v. But what's wrong with him? He has an impressive profile and background.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

KennMacMoragh said:


> I don't know why I've never heard of Mike Holmes other than looking at contractortalk, guess I don't watch much t.v. But what's wrong with him? He has an impressive profile and background.



I actually watched him for the first time a few nights ago on DIY channel. Didn't actually watch the whole show. But what I know of him is he likes screws. 

Whatever floats his boat. Who doesn't like a screw every now and then? :laughing:


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

JustaFramer said:


> I actually watched him for the first time a few nights ago on DIY channel. Didn't actually watch the whole show. But what I know of him is he likes screws.
> 
> Whatever floats his boat. Who doesn't like a screw every now and then? :laughing:


True :laughing: 

But yeah I like how they organize the Fine Homebuilding books I wish I knew about those sooner.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Mastering-Bus...ogress/dp/0964858797/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Lavezzo Const (Oct 27, 2011)

DeWalt has some great books made for contractors. Lots of good info. You can find them on amazon for dirt cheap.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I still subscribe Fine homebuilding magazine, I gave up on JLC because that Magazine gets thiner and thiner, the one guy who writes all the articles started to run out of things to write.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

jlc's guide to moisture control is a must

http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-bin/jlconline.storefront/EN/Product/MC907


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I have several Taunton books and they are great references. Lately, I have stopped by so many books and moved toward just looking up certain situations I encounter in the field on the internet. A quick internet search or contractortalk search can usually provide adequate answers to most of my questions.


----------

